# g0602 dial help



## umahunter (Aug 23, 2014)

Ok maybe I'm doing something wrong so I thought I'd ask my compound dial show in the pic doesn't move when I turn the handle it will start to move a lil then I can just spin the handle and nothing is there some way I'm supposed to engage it I'm not aware of ???? Help this newb


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 23, 2014)

It may need another shim to space it out from the housing.  It also could have some chips in the works, or a burr on the dial or housing.  I would pull it off and clean things up, and maybe do a little cleanup with a file if needed.


----------



## bpratl (Aug 23, 2014)

I sounds like the key way is broken or the cross feed nut stripped or the hardware fell out.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 23, 2014)

You need to tighten the knurled ring to hold it.


----------



## chuckorlando (Aug 23, 2014)

You sure it dont have a set screw in the center of the wheel nut? Mine have a screw there to lock it. I hated it so I drilled and tapped the ring through the center of the 0 and added a 1/4 bolt that I can tighten by hand


----------



## darkzero (Aug 23, 2014)

Many of the smaller size import lathes have a piece of spring steel or an actual spring to give it friction. Take the handwheel off & slide the dial off. There should be a groove. In that groove would be a bent piece of steel in a v shape. It may have broke or no longer has tension. You can easily make a replacement out of steel strapping.


----------



## bosephus (Aug 23, 2014)

If you do not figure it out just say tje word and i will take the dial if my lathe and see what it has


----------



## umahunter (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks guy I will check it out hopefully later tonight or tomorrow I had pulled it once and everything seemed fine so I put it back together and it spun fine for a couple revolutions the kinda got slower like it was slipping then just stopped spinning


----------



## NightWing (Aug 24, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> You need to tighten the knurled ring to hold it.



No, the knurled ring is part of the dial.  Its purpose is to allow rotating the dial to set zero or some other number while you hold the crank.  Then, it should rotate with the crank, being driven by friction.


----------

